# Long Island, Staten Island (nombre propio)



## Jacobtm

Hola a todos,

Me quedo sin claridad sobre cuando se traduce nombres de lugares. Por ejemplo, Nueva York es muy común, pero he oído que es mejor que se deja "Long Island" o "Staten Island" así, y que "Isla Larga" o "Isla de Staten" no tendrían sentido. Claro que sí "Queens County" no convertiría en "Condado de la Reina".

¿Pero hay una regla, o es que necesito aprender cuales traducciones son comunes y cuales no?


----------



## CARORAGI

Hola, en mi experiencia los nombres propios,(personas, lugares), no tienen que ser traducidos. Tan solo dejarlos como en el original, al menos que impliquen una confusión y alli puedes aclarar sobre donde se encuentran, por ejemplo en que región ó país.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Jacobtm said:


> ¿Pero hay una regla, o es que necesito aprender cuales traducciones son comunes y cuales no?


No hay regla para eso. Tienes que guiarte por lo que se estila. Los nombres de algunas ciudades se traducen y los de otras, no.
Al menos, así lo entiendo yo y también lo sostiene Umberto Eco en su obra _Cómo se hace una tesis._


----------



## ManPaisa

La regla es exactamente que se deben traducir los nombres que sí existen en español.  

Hay lugares que sí lo tienen (principalmente lugares de Europa y algunos de Asia) y otros que no.


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> La regla es exactamente que se deben traducir los nombres que sí existen en español.


La verdad es que no entiendo lo que querés decir. ¿Podrías poner algún ejemplo, por favor?


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> La verdad es que no entiendo lo que querés decir. ¿Podrías poner algún ejemplo, por favor?



Existe _Nueva York_ en castellano, pero no existe_ Pueblo de Lavanderas _(Washington*).  Por lo tanto debemos decir que dos de las principales ciudades de Estados Unidos son Nueva York y Washington.

Asimismo, existe _Marsella_ como versión castellana de _Marseille_, pero ningún equivalente de _Kinshasa_.

* Originalmente _Washingtown_ en su versión británica.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *ManPaisa*. Es lo mismo que quise decir yo: 





> Los nombres de algunas ciudades se traducen y los de otras, no.


----------



## Agró

Hay nombres de lugares que tienen versión en castellano desde hace siglos (Amberes-Antwerp, Colonia-Köln, Londres-London, Nueva York-New York, por ejemplo). La razón de que existan en esa forma se debe probablemente a que su pronunciación en sus lenguas originales era demasiado difícil para los hispanohablantes de aquella época y optaron por crear versiones más fáciles o próximas a sus nombres de origen latino (como en el caso de Colonia, por ejemplo).

En otros casos se optó por conservar el nombre original (Frankfurt -"Vado de los francos"), probablemente porque resultaba fácil de pronunciar o porque la traducción era demasiado farragosa. Cada lengua elige cómo hacerlo (en italiano dicen Francoforte, en este caso).

Respecto a si hay que traducir o no, mi opinión es que hay que usar los nombres tal como los considera cada lengua, es decir, si existe Nueva York no debemos usar _New York_ al hablar español. En correspondencia no debemos decir _Castillo Nuevo_ cuando nos referimos a Newcastle, porque el nombre que tradicionalmente usamos para esa ciudad es Newcastle, sin traducción.


----------



## jmnjmn

Hola, amigos: 
No se trata de traducciones. Son los nombres de los lugares en castellano. Londres (que coincide con el francés) y Nueva York no son traducciones de London y New York, sino sus nombres en castellano, como todas las terminaciones en -burgo que no son traducciones.
Otros lugares no tienen nombre en castellano y se utiliza la grafía original, igual que Los Ángeles, California, Florida o Lousiana son los nombres en inglés de esas ciudades y estados. Y Lisboa en inglés es Lisbon (no es traducción) es su nombre en inglés.
Hay incluso ciudades que tienen su nombre en castellano y por modas o costumbres,  el término castellano pierde vigencia y se usa el original. Por ejemplo: Touluse o Burdeos, tienen su nombre en español (Tolosa y Bordel), pero ya no se usan (la primera puede ser para no confundir con la Tolosa de Guipúzcoa).

Aparte de lo dicho:
No sé por qué tenemos tendencia a pensar que los antiguos eran más ignorantes que nosotros y no es así, sólo eran más antiguos. Lo digo por un comentario de otro hilo sobre las gentes de la época de Cristo que decía que el proverbio de "la paja y la viga" no lo entenderían las gentes simples de la época (si las gentes simples de esta época lo entienden perfectamente, no sé qué les impedía a los antiguos entenderla).
No puede ser una razón para llamar Frankfut a Frankfurt que en aquella época les costara más pronunciar  las palabras de otros idiomas (en cualquier caso, serían analfabetos, no sordos).
Tenemos tendencia, incluso, a pensar que todos los castellanoparlantes antiguos eran monolingües, cuando lo más normal fuera que la mayoría usara más de una lengua.


----------



## Pinairun

> No sé por qué tenemos tendencia a pensar que los antiguos eran más ignorantes que nosotros y no es así, sólo eran más antiguos.


 
Los que llamamos antiguos son antiguos ahora, en su tiempo eran actuales.



> "... que la mayoría usara más de una lengua".


 
Me parece que más bien sería una minoría ¿no crees?


----------



## dexterciyo

jmnjmn: Yo pienso que sí son traducciones, traducción de topónimos. Por esa regla de tres, podremos decir que la traducción de _table_ en castellano no es «mesa»: *mesa* es el nombre del objeto en castellano... Al fin y al cabo eso es _traducir_.


----------



## ManPaisa

> En otros casos se optó por conservar el nombre original (Frankfurt -"Vado de los francos"), probablemente porque resultaba fácil de pronunciar o porque la traducción era demasiado farragosa. Cada lengua elige cómo hacerlo (en italiano dicen Francoforte, en este caso).


 
Yo pensaba que el nombre correcto en castellano era _Francfort_, aunque reconozco que actualmente se usa poco.

Lo que me da ira mala es la pronunciación a la inglesa de /Miúnik/ para Múnich, que no se corresponde ni con la pronunciación en español ni con la grafía de alemán.


----------



## Jacobtm

Muchas gracias por los repuestos, pero yo no estaba hablando de ciudades como Londres, que tienen nombres diferentes en idiomas diferentes, pero a lugares que usa palabras normales en su nombre.

Por ejemplo, Carolina del Norte, Virginia occidental, el Río Hudson, el Río Colorado, se traduce las palabras normales. Pero no traduce "isla" en muchas veces como en Long Island o Staten Island. ¿Hay una regla que manda que no se traduce "island" como "isla" pero se tradue "river" como "río" y los direcciones como sean?


----------



## ManPaisa

Jacobtm said:


> Muchas gracias por los repuestos, pero yo no estaba hablando de ciudades como Londres, que tienen nombres diferentes en idiomas diferentes, pero a lugares que usa palabras normales en su nombre.
> 
> Por ejemplo, Carolina del Norte, Virginia occidental, el Río Hudson, el Río Colorado, se traduce las palabras normales. Pero no traduce "isla" en muchas veces como en Long Island o Staten Island. ¿Hay una regla que manda que no se traduce "island" como "isla" pero se tradue "river" como "río" y los direcciones como sean?


 
Es lo mismo que te hemos estado diciendo. No hay regla; hay nombres que tienen equivalentes en español y otros no. Ejemplos:

_*Islas Vírgenes / Cayo Hueso*_ (sí tienen)
_*Long Island / Rhode Island*_ (no tienen)



> Hay nombres de lugares que tienen versión en castellano desde hace siglos (Amberes-Antwerp, Colonia-Köln, Londres-London, Nueva York-New York, por ejemplo). La razón de que existan en esa forma se debe probablemente a que su pronunciación en sus lenguas originales era demasiado difícil para los hispanohablantes de aquella época y optaron por crear versiones más fáciles o próximas a sus nombres de origen latino (como en el caso de Colonia, por ejemplo).


 
Eso y también la frecuencia de uso del término o el conocimiento de la ciudad. Por eso tenemos _Varsovia_ mas no un término propiamente de castellano para _Írkutsk._


----------



## ErOtto

ManPaisa said:


> ..el nombre correcto en castellano era _Francfort_...


 
De hecho debería ser Fráncfort del Meno o Fráncfort del Ódre (u Odra).

Pienso que es algo más complicado, ya que la "no existente regla sobre la traducción de topónimos" (¡uffff! ) es dinámica, incluso con lo que nos resulta conocido (porque lo aprendimos así). Ahi está el ejemplo de Beijing... para mí seguirá siendo Pekín, aunque actualmente se aconseje escribirlo de la primera forma porque se acerca más a transcripción fonética oficial china. O Mumbay (Bombay), o...

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## dexterciyo

No es que no se traduzcan, es que es el nombre que tienen en español, es un nombre propio: es su topónimo. El río Hudson, la palabra *río* en español no forma parte del nombre propio. ¿Y por qué no se le dijo _río Hudson River_? Supongo que por convención.


----------



## ErOtto

ManPaisa said:


> ...hay nombres que tienen equivalentes en español y otros no. Ejemplos:
> 
> _*Islas Vírgenes / Cayo Hueso*_ (sí tienen)
> _*Long Island / Rhode Island*_ (no tienen)


 
Pienso que en este caso se debe a que las Islas Vírgenes las estamos viendo como *islas*, sin embargo Long Island no la estamos viendo como isla sino como *área metropolitana* de Nueva York, igual que Manhattan o Queens.

Saludos
Er


----------



## ManPaisa

ErOtto said:


> Pienso que en este caso se debe a que las Islas Vírgenes las estamos viendo como *islas*, sin embargo Long Island no la estamos viendo como isla sino como *área metropolitana* de Nueva York, igual que Manhattan o Queens.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


A ver, a ver. Long Island incluye:

Dos distritos ('boroughs') de la ciudad de Nueva York (Brooklyn y Queens)
Poblaciones del área metropolitana de la ciudad de Nueva York (Manhasset por ejemplo)
Poblaciones que no pertenecen al área metropolitana (Southampton, por ejemplo)
Creo que estamos sobreanalizando las cosas. 

PD - Yo también seguiré diciendo Pekín y Bombay. Que ni los de la China ni los de la India nos digan cómo tenemos que hablar en español.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí que es cuestión de costumbre. Acá, por ejemplo decimos Miami (mayami) o Houston (jiúston). En otras latitudes sé que le dicen miámi y me imagino que habrá quien diga ouston. Incluso en inglés se dan esas diferencias: en Nueva York la calle Houston la pronuncian jáuston.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> Para mí que es cuestión de costumbre. Acá, por ejemplo decimos Miami (mayami) o Houston (jiúston). En otras latitudes sé que le dicen miámi y me imagino que habrá quien diga ouston. Incluso en inglés se dan esas diferencias: en Nueva York la calle Houston la pronuncian jáuston.


 
Por aquí los horteras dicen *Mayami*.


----------



## ErOtto

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que estamos sobreanalizando las cosas.


 

Sé que me has entendido. Me refiero a que tampoco tendríamos ningún problema en traducir Queens y, sin embargo, no lo hacemos. Ni escribimos Haarlem refiriendonos a "esa parte de NY" aunque su origen venga de la mencionada ciudad holandesa. 



ManPaisa said:


> PD - Yo también seguiré diciendo Pekín y Bombay. Que ni los de la China ni los de la India nos digan cómo tenemos que hablar en español.




Conclusión: que por suerte no todo está regulado. 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como dije, cuestión de costumbres. Acá se oiría rarísimo oír miámi, o New York o London. Una que siempre me extraña: Eagle Pass, Texas (tejas) es frontera con Piedras Negras (Coahuila). Los de este lado le llaman ígle pas a la ciudad de allá (nomás los americanos le dicen ígol pas).


----------



## oligyp

Por lo que respecta  a los nombres geográficos, actualmente se tiende a escribirlos según su grafía original, es decir, tal com se escriben en la lengua del país a que pertenecen. No obstante, hay que tener en cuenta que esta regla no debe aplicarse en algunos casos. Hay nombres de naciones, pueblos y ciudades que han diso traducidos al español tradicionalmente. Esta es la forma que debe usarse en nuestra lengua.


----------



## jmnjmn

Los topónimos no se traducen

Milán, Turín, Colonia (término más antiguo que Köln), Napoles, Carcasona, Estocolmo, Marsella, Moscú, Bucarest, Alemania... no son traducciones son los nombres de esas ciudades en español.

Traducir es trasladar los términos de una lengua origen a otra lengua llamada destino. Presuponemos (quizás por asimilar división política y territorial con división lingüística y cultural), que la lengua oficial de la comunidad a donde pertenece el topónimo actualmente es la lengua origen y no es así; igual que tampoco podemos decir que Londres sea traducción al español, o sea, que el español sea  lengua destino (en francés es igual).

Los tóponimos (sobre todo las de las lenguas europeas) tienen un desarrollo paralelo y no es que los lugareños le pongan un nombre y los españoles, franceses, ingleses y finlandeses traduzcan esa palabra a su lengua, sino que se llaman así, en varias lenguas, a la vez que en otra lengua se llaman asá.

Los antiguos *son* antiguos. Nadie ha hablado de lo que *eran*. Las ranas *son* ranas, por muy renacuajos que *hayan sido*.

Y, por supuesto que la mayoría se comunicaba en más de una lengua, por la cuenta que le traía.
Ese concepto de unir multilingüísmo con nivel cultural (educativo) es nuevo. Serían analfabetos, pero hablaban más de una lengua.
Y para muestra, en la Península Ibérica, sin ir más lejos, tienes ejemplos de ello en la literatura: las jarchas (resúmenes en lengua romance de poemas árabes), las Glosas Emilianenses (comentarios en castellano y euskera al margen de un texto editado en latín). Y me dirás que están escritas por gente culta y es cierto, pero no eran precísamente para gente culta, que no lo necesitaba, sino para la gente analfabeta. 

De hecho, probablemente, el castellano es una lengua "pidgin medieval" de todos los romances (y no romances) que se hablaban en la península.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

*De la RAE:*

*Tratamiento de los topónimos*
 La mayor parte de las dudas sobre topónimos se plantean cuando surge la necesidad de nombrar lugares nuevos o ausentes del repertorio toponímico tradicional. A ello se añaden los cambios de denominación impuestos por las nuevas realidades geopolíticas o reclamados por los Gobiernos locales, que a menudo chocan con las denominaciones tradicionales. Muchos topónimos provienen, además, de lenguas que utilizan alfabetos no latinos o que carecen de representación escrita, los cuales han de transcribirse y adaptarse siguiendo en lo posible los usos ortográficos propios, con el fin de que su grafía refleje adecuadamente su pronunciación. 
Por ello, este diccionario se ocupa también del léxico toponímico, ofreciendo orientación sobre la forma gráfica más adecuada en español de los topónimos y gentilicios cuyo uso actual presenta frecuentes vacilaciones. La selección de los registrados en el cuerpo del diccionario se ha hecho a partir de las consultas recibidas en las distintas Academias y de las listas incluidas en los libros de estilo de los principales medios de comunicación. A ellos se han añadido, en un apéndice específico, los nombres de todos los países reconocidos por la ONU, con sus capitales y gentilicios. 


En el tratamiento de los topónimos se han conjugado, equilibradamente, los siguientes criterios: transcripción y adaptación de acuerdo con las normas ortográficas del español (hispanización); aceptación de grafías no adaptadas o semiadaptadas, pero asentadas en el uso; y reconocimiento de los cambios de denominación oficial, sin renunciar, cuando existen, a las formas tradicionales plenamente vigentes. Así pues, cada uno de los topónimos registrados ha recibido un tratamiento diferente de acuerdo con su adscripción a uno de los siguientes grupos: 
1. Topónimos con forma tradicional plenamente vigente en español, que, no obstante, aparecen con cierta frecuencia en los medios de comunicación con nombres o grafías propios de otras lenguas. Se prefiere la forma española, a no ser que haya caído en desuso o se haya producido un cambio de denominación: _Amberes _(no_ Antwerpen _ni_ Anvers_),_ Ciudad del Cabo _(no_ Cape Town_), _Milán _(no_ Milano_) o_ Nueva York _(no_ New York_). 
2. Topónimos que carecen de forma adaptada al español y se emplean tradicionalmente con la grafía propia de la lengua local o con la grafía correspondiente a una lengua puente. Se respetan estas grafías, incluso en lo concerniente a su acentuación, por tratarse de formas ya asentadas en el uso: _Canterbury, Ottawa, Washington _o_ Copenhague_ (del inglés _Copenhagen,_ en danés _København_). 
3. Topónimos cuya forma tradicional en español ha caído en desuso en favor de la forma local. Se da primacía a la forma local: _Ankara_ (antes _Angora_), _Bremen _(antes _Brema_) o_ Maastricht _(antes _Mastrique_). 
4. Topónimos con cambio de denominación oficial en favor de la forma local, pero que cuentan con una forma tradicional española plenamente vigente. Se prefiere la forma española: _Calcuta _(no _Kolkata_)_, Moldavia _(no _Moldova_),_ Bombay _(no_ Mumbai_) o_ Esmirna _(no_ Izmir_).Solo en aquellos casos en que se ha producido un verdadero cambio de nombre (y no una mera reivindicación de las formas locales de este) se recomienda la nueva denominación, que debe sustituir a la anterior: _Burkina Faso_ (antiguo _Alto Volta_) o _Sri Lanka_ (antiguo _Ceilán_). 
5. Topónimos que se emplean a menudo con grafías que responden a la transliteración o representación en otras lenguas (normalmente el inglés o el francés) del nombre local, perteneciente este, por lo general, a lenguas que utilizan alfabetos no latinos o que carecen de escritura. Se propone la adaptación de esas formas al sistema gráfico del español de acuerdo con la pronunciación más generalizada entre los hispanohablantes: _Zimbabue _(no_ Zimbabwe_),_ Punyab _(no _Punjab_) o_ Buriatia _(no_ Buryatia_). 
6. En el caso de topónimos pertenecientes a lenguas que utilizan alfabetos no latinos, se recomienda la forma gráfica que resulta de aplicar las normas de transliteración de esos alfabetos al español y se reconocen, si las hay, otras grafías asentadas: _Qatar _o _Iraq _(también_ Irak_). Las formas transcritas se acentúan gráficamente de acuerdo con las normas ortográficas del español: _Shanghái, Taipéi_. En cuanto a los topónimos que responden al estándar «pinyin»1, se prefiere, si la hay, la forma tradicional española: _Pekín _(no_ Beijing_),_ Cantón _(no_ Guangdong_ [provincia] ni _Guangzhou _[capital]) o _Nankín _(no_ Nanjing_). ​


----------



## ErOtto

jmnjmn said:


> Los topónimos no se traducen
> 
> ...*Colonia (término más antiguo que Köln)*, Napoles, Carcasona, Estocolmo, Marsella, Moscú, Bucarest, Alemania... *no son traducciones* son los nombres de esas ciudades en español.


 
En cierto modo tienes razón, en cierto modo te contradices.

Y te pongo el ejemplo sobre la base de Köln:

*Köln* se llamaba hasta 1919 _Cöln,_ en la Edad Media _Colonia Agrippina _(en latín) y _Coellen _(en alemán), y en tiempos de los romanos _Colonia Claudia Ara Agrippinensium _(fundada como _oppidum ubiorum)._

Por tanto el paso de _Colonia_ a _Köln_ es una transformación de la grafía y fonética de la lengua origen a la de destino. Para mí eso es una traducción.

Y, como ha puesto PACO citando a la RAE:



> ...este diccionario se ocupa también del léxico toponímico, *ofreciendo orientación sobre la forma gráfica más adecuada en español* de los topónimos y gentilicios cuyo uso actual presenta frecuentes vacilaciones.


 
... es decir, regula, pero sin regular... por lo que la pregunta (en su segundo post) de quien ha iniciado el hilo:



Jacobtm said:


> ...¿Hay una regla que manda que no se traduce "island" como "isla" pero se tradue "river" como "río" y los direcciones como sean?


 
deberíamos responderla con un "no, no hay una regla mandatoria"... o por lo menos yo todavía no la he visto.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## jmnjmn

Por favor, no discutamos por discutir.

¡¡Cómo va a ser Köln una traducción!! Si es la forma de llamar a su pueblo de los propios habitantes (estos no pensaron: "A este pueblo que se llama Colonia le vamos a llamar Köln traducido a nuestra lengua."). ¡¡Que es llamarle por su nombre!! ¡¡Que no se llama de otra manera!!

La intervención de Pacoladroque lo aclara todo.
Si encuentras la palabra traducción (o cualquier variante de la misma familia) en el texto de la Academia te pago un café. 
Y si no admitimos la autoridad, es en balde discutir.

Londres no es traducción de London, ni viceversa. Londres es Londres y London es London.

Leyendo el texto de la Academia la regla queda bien clara:
Se utilizará preferiblemente la forma en español y, si ésta no existe, se usará la forma de la lengua local. En las lenguas que no se escriban en alfabeto latino se recomienda la transliteración según la pronunciación española. Y siempre se mantendrán las normas ortográficas del español en lo que respecta al acento.

Gracias a la Academia yo ya sé cómo hay que escribir los topónimos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Jacobtm said:


> Muchas gracias por los repuestos, pero yo no estaba hablando de ciudades como Londres, que tienen nombres diferentes en idiomas diferentes, pero a lugares que usa palabras normales en su nombre.
> 
> Por ejemplo, Carolina del Norte, Virginia occidental, el Río Hudson, el Río Colorado, se traduce las palabras normales. Pero no traduce "isla" en muchas veces como en Long Island o Staten Island. ¿Hay una regla que manda que no se traduce "island" como "isla" pero se tradue "river" como "río" y los direcciones como sean?


 

Con respecto al caso concreto que planteas es cierto que hay una cierta incoherencia, pero el sentido general es que para Estados Unidos en concreto se usan en español los topónimos de estados, ciudades importantes, grandes lagos cuando llevan en su nombre alguna palabra que tiene traducción, tipo new, lake, island etc.
Esa es el sentido general, pero hay excepciones como Rhode Island.
Los topónimos de lugares menores, aunque se hayan hecho muy conocidos como Miami Beach o Long Island, los decimos enteramente en inglés.
En un mapa del estado de Nueva York he visto un lugar que se llama Northern Pines. A nadie se le ocurriría decir que va a Pinos del Norte.
Tampoco existe un nombre español para New Rochelle a la que nadie diría  Nueva Rochelle. Es una ciudad pequeña.
Cuanto más pequeño, más desconocido es un lugar menos posibilidad hay de que tenga un nombre en español.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

ManPaisa said:


> Por aquí los horteras dicen *Mayami*.


 

Y en España también, destacando los locutores de radio y TV.


----------



## Jellby

Köln es la traducción de Colonia como León es la traducción de Legio 

Si fueran traducciones serían Kolonie y Legión.


----------



## Epilio

Desde luego algunos casos sí son ejemplos de traducción (Nueva York aunque parcialmente), pero las más de las veces son simples adaptaciones a la fonética castellana.

Aprovecho el hilo para reivindicar el uso de *Mastrique* en lugar de Maastricht


----------



## Polizón

jmnjmn said:


> Hola, amigos:
> No se trata de traducciones. Son los nombres de los lugares en castellano.


Concuerdo con esto



> Hay incluso ciudades que tienen su nombre en castellano y por modas o costumbres, el término castellano pierde vigencia y se usa el original. Por ejemplo: Touluse o Burdeos, tienen su nombre en español (Tolosa y Bordel), pero ya no se usan (la primera puede ser para no confundir con la Tolosa de Guipúzcoa).


 
Pensé que Burdeos era la forma castellana de _Bordeaux_.


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> PD - Yo también seguiré diciendo Pekín y Bombay. Que ni los de la China ni los de la India nos digan cómo tenemos que hablar en español.


Eso, eso. ¡Dios no lo permita! 


ToñoTorreón said:


> Para mí que es cuestión de costumbre.


Para mí también. 



ErOtto said:


> Conclusión: que por suerte no todo está regulado.


Y aun si está regulado podemos no hacer caso.


----------



## jmnjmn

Polizón said:


> Pensé que Burdeos era la forma castellana de _Bordeaux_.



Perdón, me ha traicionado el subconsciente. Bordele es en euskera.


----------



## Jacobtm

ToñoTorreón said:


> en Nueva York la calle Houston la pronuncian jáuston.



Sí, pero no pronuciamos la ciudad en Texas como "jáuston", es sólo la calle en Manhatten, y todos los New Yorkers que no son familiares con esa calle se llama como "jiúston" la primera vez.


----------



## dexterciyo

¡Pero qué sinsentido más grande! Creo que se están confundiendo términos aquí. 

¿Cómo no va a ser _traducción_? Traducir es según la RAE: 'expresar en una lengua lo que está escrito o se ha expresado antes en otra'. En inglés se dice _London_, se traduce al español (se expresa en español, se dice en español) como *Londres*. ¡Más claro, agua! No tiene que ver que en otro idioma se haya dicho de una manera y luego se invente una traducción para la palabra: puede que existiera antes o no. De una forma u otra, es su traducción.

Es cuestión de usos y costumbres, como dijeron por aquí. Algunos topónimos tienen un equivalente en español, otros se mantienen con la voz extranjera.

Para mí también es Pekín, ¡de toda la vida! A pesar de que ahora Pekín y Beijing se escuchan por igual. Nuevamente: cuestión de costumbres.


----------



## Vanest

Jacobtm said:


> Muchas gracias por los repuestos, pero yo no estaba hablando de ciudades como Londres, que tienen nombres diferentes en idiomas diferentes, pero a lugares que usa palabras normales en su nombre.
> 
> Por ejemplo, Carolina del Norte, Virginia occidental, el Río Hudson, el Río Colorado, se traduce las palabras normales. Pero no traduce "isla" en muchas veces como en Long Island o Staten Island. ¿Hay una regla que manda que no se traduce "island" como "isla" pero se tradue "river" como "río" y los direcciones como sean?


 
Hola a todos:

Para contestar esta pregunta, permítname citar la ‘Ortografía de la lengua española’ de la RAE:
“3.2.2. En función de la condición o categoría.
 
Se escribirá con letra inicial mayúscula todo nombre propio, como son los siguientes:
 
b) Nombre geográficos. Ejemplo: América, España, Jaén, Honduras, Salta, Cáucaso, Himalaya, Adriático, Tajo, Pilcomayo. Cuando el artículo forme parte oficialmente del nombre propio, ambas palabras comenzarán por mayúscula. Ejemplo: El Salvador, La Zarzuela, La Habana, Las Palmas.
 
Se escribe con mayúscula el nombre que acompaña a los nombres propios de lugar, cuando forma parte del topónimo. Ejemplos: Ciudad de México, Sierra Nevada, Puerto de la Cruz. Se utilizará, la minúscula en los demás caos. Ejemplos: la ciudad de Santa Fe, la sierra de Madrid, el puerto de Cartagena.”
 
Para contestar a esta pregunta, me atrevo a interpretar, por lo tanto, la misma regla para la escritura en español de los nombres propios de lugares geográficos cuyo nombre está en otro idioma; es decir, si el nombre que acompaña a los nombres propios de lugar forma parte del topónimo, (y no existe una versión hispanizada), entonces, NO se lo debería traducir. Me parece que esta es la razón por la que no se traduce Long Island a Isla Larga o Isla Long, pues ‘Island’ forma parte del nombre. Y no se traduce (o escribe en español) al no ser esa la costumbre o tradición.

Por otra parte, si el nombre que acompaña al topónimo NO forma parte del nombre propio, por ejemplo, Okanagan Valley, se debe traducir valley (y escribí Valley con mayúsculas en inglés por respetar las normas de ortográficas inglesas), y quedaría el valle de Okanagan. 
 
También tomado de la ‘Ortografía de la lengua española’ de la RAE:

“2.12. Peculiaridades de las voces de otras lenguas y de los nombres propios
 
Las voces de otros idiomas no adaptados al español y utilizadas en nuestra lengua respetarán su ortografía original. En la escritura, es conveniente distinguirlas mediante el uso de procedimientos gráficos como las comillas, la letra cursiva, etc. Ejemplos: _affaire, lady, whisky_.
 
*Los nombres propios de otras lenguas no hispanizadas se escriben como en la lengua originaria* –no es necesario distinguirlos gráficamente-, y tampoco están sujetos a las reglas de la ortografía española. Ejemplos: Washington, Perth, Botticelli, etc.

Las palabras de origen extranjero adaptadas a la pronunciación y a la grafía española desde fecha más o menos antigua deben seguir todas las reglas ortográficas. Ejemplo: Basilea, brandi, Burdeos, chela, Londres.”
 
Entonces, permítanme señalar que sí existe una regla, según yo, al menos, bastante clara en este sentido acerca de la escritura en español de los nombres propios de lugares geográficos cuyo nombre original está en otro idioma. Pienso que de existir alguna duda de si exista una versión hispanizada del nombre, siempre se puede consultar al apéndice 5 del diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas. 

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/
 
Y, de no constar ahí (al no ser capital o nombre de país), se puede consultar directamente en el diccionario. El diccionario tiene entradas para varias ciudades y lugares importantes que no son capitales, como Los Ángeles, Nueva York, etc. De no constar ni en esa lista ni en el diccionario, uno puede concluir que no existe una versión hispanizada y, por lo tanto, que se debe escribir en el idioma original. 
 
Saludos, 
 
Vanest


----------



## Rosariono

Quedaríamos entonces que los nombres de lugares no se traducen. A Bruggs en españo le dicen Brujas (horroroso). A Iceland (tierra de hielo. bellísimo), en españo le dicen Islandia (nada que ver). Y así tal y como a los cartógrafos se les ocurra?


----------



## ManPaisa

Rosariono said:


> Quedaríamos entonces que los nombres de lugares no se traducen. A Bruggs en españo le dicen Brujas (horroroso). A Iceland (tierra de hielo. bellísimo), en españo le dicen Islandia (nada que ver). Y así tal y como a los cartógrafos se les ocurra?


 
Parece que no has leído bien el hilo. 

Es cuestión de costumbre. Hay lugares que tienen nombres en español y otros que no. Nada tiene que ver con cartógrafos, antiguos o actuales.


----------



## astroX

¡Este tema me ayudó muchísimo a resolver mi duda en mi tema!


gracias a 



			
				Cuddy said:
			
		

> No hay regla universal. Eso lo maneja cada lenguaje (o más  precisamente, cada cultura) según como percibe la entidad externa de la  que se trata.
> 
> En concreto: los castellanohablantes hemos decidido que los nombres con  "Nuevo" o "Nueva" son dignos o convenientes de castellanizar (Nueva  York, Nueva Gales del Sur), mientras que los angloparlantes de EE.UU. no  han considerado que "Buenos" sea digno o conveniente de anglicizar.
> 
> Es todo un tema. Aquí hay un vínculo que explica un poco más.



también a 



Södertjej said:


> Salvo que el nombre tenga un topónimo propio en  castellano, como Londres, Moscú, Nápoles, etc, se usa el nombre  original. Sólo en el caso de que se quiera explicar el significado del  nombre tendría sentido traducirlo, pero eso sería una explicación del  nombre, no el topónimo en sí.



Es una lástima que aun no tengo la opción de URL disponible para citar los mensajes y mi tema.


----------



## Goncho

A pesar de que muchos lo denominan "Costa de Marfil", "Côte d'Ivoire" ha decidido unilateralmente, al sentirse víctima de las traducciones, proscribir las traducciones a su nombre, por tanto, en cualquier comunicación oficial, se deberá escribir "Côte d'Ivoire" en lugar de "Costa de Marfil". 

En tal sentido, ¿vale la regla de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua?

Saludos,


----------



## José Mora

Si las autoridades de una ciudad, como las de Pekín, se consideran ofendidas por los nombres que en otras lenguas se le da pueden, claro, disponer que no recibirán ningún documento que no utilice su nombre en la lengua oficial del país (lo cual requeriría hacerlo con su sistema de escritura). Podemos estar o no de acuerdo, podemos juzgar mal dicha disposición pero no hay más remedio que acatar la medida. Sin embargo, en cada lengua se le seguirá nombrando como sus hablantes lo hacen. A México, por ejemplo, los franceses le llaman Mexique, los estadounidenses Mexico (sin acento), los náhuas Mexico Tenochtitlan, los purépechas Echériu, etc. Cada pueblo bautiza, "como Dios le da a entender", a las ciudades. A ningún mexicano se le ocurriría exigir a otros pueblos, dentro y fuera de su país hablantes de otra lengua diferente al español, que le llamaran como ellos lo hacen. Cada pueblo llama a otros a su manera, no a la manera en que esos otros se llaman a sí mismos. Los que hablamos español le dimos el nombre de Pekín a la ciudad que hoy es capital de China, mientras los chinos al fundarla le dieron el nombre con la lengua de sus fundadores y lo escribieron con su sistema de escritura. Cada uno sabe lo que hace, sólo hay que respetar a unos y a otros. Así pues, nosotros, por una u otra razón, hemos llamado y seguiremos llamando Londres a la ciudad cuyo nombre los ingleses escriben London, Nueva York a la que los estadounidenses escriben New York y Pekín a la ciudad cuyo nombre los chinos escriben con los caracteres propios de su escritura.


----------

